# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  F5 Networks enrichit son portefeuille de solutions BIG-IP

## Mejdi20

*Optimisation, acclration, authentification
et virtualisation :
F5 Networks enrichit son portefeuille de solutions BIG-IP*

*De nouveaux outils renforcent la vision de F5 visant  offrir un ensemble unifi
et homogne de solutions d  application delivery .*

Suresnes, le 03 mars 2010

F5 Networks, Inc. (NASDAQ : FFIV), numro un mondial de l'Application Delivery Networking (ADN), annonce la disponibilit de nouvelles solutions venant enrichir
sa gamme phare BIG-IP. Parmi les nouveauts proposes par F5 figurent :

         le botier *BIG-IP Edge Gateway*, pour contrler les accs distants et amliorer les performances pour les utilisateurs mobiles en rduisant les temps de latence jusqu 50 % ;

         le module logiciel *BIG-IP Access Policy Manager (APM)* permet dajouter aux outils traditionnels d  application delivery  des fonctionnalits de contrle centralis des accs ;

         le module logiciel *BIG-IP WAN Optimization Module (WOM)* permet dacclrer les changes de donnes et doptimiser lutilisation de la bande passante entre data centers distants (par exemple dans le cas dun plan de reprise dactivit [PRA]) ;

         la version virtuelle de *BIG-IP Local Trafic Manager (LTM)*, tlchargeable gratuitement, donne accs aux outils d  application delivery  dans le cadre de tests fonctionnels et permet de mieux qualifier le design de lenvironnement applicatif.

#####

*BIG-IP Edge Gateway pour unifier et optimiser laccs au Data Center*



La prolifration de terminaux mobiles et lexplosion de lutilisation de services web par des utilisateurs distants toujours plus exigeants rendent ncessaire la mise en place dune infrastructure alliant connectivit et scalabilit mais aussi performance et confort dutilisation des applications.

BIG-IP Edge Gateway est le premier botier runissant sur une seule et mme plate-forme les dispositifs daccs distant scuris VPN SSL, doptimisation de trafic (optimisation WAN) et dacclration applicative (optimisation Web).

Cette approche unifie consolide et optimise linfrastructure daccs distant avec un impact sur lOpEx et le CapEx permettant datteindre une rduction du TCO de 80 % par rapport aux solutions traditionnelles de connectivit et dacclration spares.

BIG-IP Edge Gateway est dores et dj disponible. Cliquer ici pour plus de dtails.

*BIG-IP Access Policy Manager (APM) et BIG-IP WAN Optimization Module (WOM), pour une nouvelle approche de la gestion des accs et de lacclration de trafic*

F5 propose de nouveaux modules de gestion des accs Internet, dacclration du trafic sur le WAN et de golocalisation intgre  *larchitecture unifie TMOS* (Traffic Manager Operating System). Ils permettent daider les entreprises et les fournisseurs de services et de cloud  dynamiser leur Data Center,  rduire les cots lis  linfrastructure,  faciliter le travail de leurs employs et  simplifier la mise en uvre des politiques daccs.

BIG-IP v10.1 permet en effet :

         de rduire les cots grce  un contrle des accs centralis et granulaire, utilisant le nouveau module BIG-IP *Access Policy Manager* (*APM*, voir schma ci-dessous) ;

         de disposer dune solution facile dutilisation et plus sre par le biais de rgles tablies en fonction de la localisation de lutilisateur grce aux services de golocalisation IP intgrs  larchitecture TMOS ;

         doptimiser lutilisation de la bande passante grce au nouveau *BIG-IP WAN Optimisation Module (WOM)* ;

         dacclrer le dploiement des applications en tirant profit des *Application Ready Templates*, modles de dploiements pour SAP et Microsoft Exchange Server 2010.

Ces nouveauts compltent le lancement en janvier 2010 de solutions de scurisation des applications Web et de  services mobiles devant aider les oprateurs et fournisseurs de services  faire voluer leurs infrastructures,  dvelopper les services mobiles et  adapter les rseaux au trafic sans fil LTE et 4G.

BIG-IP APM et BIG-IP WOM sont dores et dj disponibles. Cliquer ici pour plus de dtails.



*Deux nouvelles solutions de gestion des applications
*
Le logiciel *Enterprise Manager 2.0* et la plate-forme *Enterprise Manager 4000* offrent de nouvelles fonctionnalits dautomatisation et de gestion de lenvironnement applicatif, pour de meilleures performances, une meilleure visibilit et un contrle plus simple des applications.

Enterprise Manager est une plate-forme de gestion centralise pour les dispositifs BIG-IP, permettant davoir une vision consolide et en temps rel du rseau applicatif et dassurer des performances optimales quelles que soient les caractristiques du rseau et de ses utilisateurs.

Enterprise Manager 2.0 et Enterprise Manager 4000 sont dores et dj disponibles. Cliquer ici pour plus de dtails.

*F5 propose une version virtuelle de BIG-IP Local Traffic Manager (LTM)*

F5 annonce la disponibilit dune version virtuelle de son Appliance BIG-IP LTM, tlchargeable sur le site http://www.f5.com/trial/. Cette version limite permet de tester plus simplement les fonctionnalits de haute disponibilit, le langage de script iRules et linterface iControl (API) et de mieux qualifier les apports du contrleur applicatif (ADC) dans  lenvironnement applicatif.

En parallle, F5 propose une dclinaison doutils de prise en main de BIG-IP LTM avec les formations  Essentials Training Class , accessibles en ligne gratuitement.

 Pour rester comptitive, une entreprise doit saisir les opportunits qui permettront  son infrastructure informatique de sadapter en toute transparence et en toutes circonstances  lvolution de son activit , dclare Nicolas Benisti, Directeur Marketing pour lEurope du Sud chez F5.
 Le nouveau portefeuille de solutions BIG-IP, vritable point de contrle du trafic applicatif, rend le datacenter plus agile en permettant daccrotre la capacit de linfrastructure, de dvelopper de nouveaux services, de dplacer des ressources et doptimiser les performances, la scurit et la disponibilit, tout en limitant les dpenses et limpact des changements sur lactivit. 

*A propos de F5*

Numro un mondial de lApplication Delivery Networking (ADN), F5 Networks offre des solutions permettant damliorer la scurit, la fiabilit et la rapidit des applications. Grce  la souplesse de son architecture, F5 permet  lIT agility  et dynamise les services, cl de vote de lactivit des entreprises. La vision de F5 runit la gestion de lenvironnement applicatif et des donnes et offre un choix sans prcdent dans le mode de dploiement des solutions dADN. Elle redfinit le rapport  lapplication, au serveur, au stockage et aux ressources rseaux pour rationaliser la gestion des applications et rduire les cots. Dans le monde entier, de grandes entreprises, des fournisseurs de services, de cloud computing et de contenu Web 2.0 font confiance  F5 pour soutenir leur croissance. Pour de plus amples informations, veuillez consulter le site www.f5.com.

----------

